# Buy an airless unit or have a painter complete job?



## marchboom (Feb 18, 2008)

Need your suggestions. I need to spray my recently textured basement ceiling. A roller won't work as some of the small texture pieces occasionally come off and it takes a while to clear them from the roller and ceiling. A painter wants $.29/Sq ft. to spray it PLUS the cost of the sprayer rental. At 1600 sq.ft thats approx $515 (I supply the paint).

Was wondering if buying an airless sprayer would be better in the long run as I would probably be using it for other jobs around the house. 

I have an air compressor and was wondering if there are spray guns available that I could use, hopefully saving $$$ by not having to buy the compressor again.

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

All I can say is that HE WAS TO CHEEP as it was.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I have seen many popcorn ceilings fall, its mainly because the weight of the paint brings it down. 


goodluck, and let us know what you decide. 

PS
I call a professional in when i want a good job for something, if quality is not a issue i may try it my self.


----------



## marchboom (Feb 18, 2008)

The ceiling is a medium knockdown, not popcorn. Spoke to the owner of a paint shop and he said to use a broom to lightly brush the particles off that are just barely hanging onto the ceiling. Sure hope that does it. If it does, I will use the roller. He also said that even if I spray on the paint, I should back roll it. But that will do the same thing as just using a roller. Just can't win.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the painting, wallcovering, and contracting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

